# Indigo snake wanted



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

20 years ago I owened an indigo snake for about 5 years. I caught him in florida. I live in chicago, have not been back to florida since. Can anybody help me find this snake!!!!!!!
thanks,

Rick


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

This should be up in the classifieds.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

unfortunatly Indigo sankes are endangered i believe, there homes are constantly being destroyed by people incroching on them, most are wild because they dont do incredably well in captivity and it is in the best nature of the snake i believe is to let it live a life in the everglades


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> unfortunatly Indigo sankes are endangered i believe, there homes are constantly being destroyed by people incroching on them, most are wild because they dont do incredably well in captivity and it is in the best nature of the snake i believe is to let it live a life in the everglades
> [snapback]806579[/snapback]​


Well said Lu.
I know they're a protected species, but I'm not sure what the laws are regarding their sale and possesion.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Well said Lu.
> I know they're a protected species, but I'm not sure what the laws are regarding their sale and possesion.
> [snapback]806713[/snapback]​


awhile ago like a couple years they were completly banned i thought, not sure now, i wouldnt try to own one, they arent a snake that is meant to be kept,

there are other owner friend species that look like Indi's and arent endangered or protected and whatnot









ps: i did a report on them in 4rd grade :laugh:


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

They tend to be very tameable,

rw


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Indigo Snakes make great pets. They're relatively docile and very easy to feed. Unfortunately they are getting rarer and rarer in the wild. I was fortunate enough to catch a couple of Texas Indigo Snakes about 20 years ago down in FAR south Texas (out crawling in November, for crying out loud) and they lived long and happy lives with me until I got out of herp keeping and I gave them to a zoo.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

There are special permits you can get (as well as the Texas version or Mexican species).

I don't know if they're that great as pets, they roam HUGE distances in the wild compared to other snakes. Captivity restricts all snakes compared to their natural ranges but these guys really like to wander, I don't think they're ideal pets at all.

Just my thoughts, I was going to study them for my Master's thesis and did some research myself. They don't exactly prefer the everglades, Lu, but you've got the state and endangered status right! Someone (Dan Speak in Georgia I think) did some studies with them and tried to release them in the wild, only to find that they did horrible (ate by possums! tangled in vines and dead! Things that wouldn't happen to a healthy snake). I'm getting way off topic, I'll stop.

Here's a link to a good site with info on federal regulations, permits, and their care:

http://www.indigosnakes.com/Part%20II.htm


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> out crawling in November, for crying out loud


That's amazing, I need to move to southern Texas!


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah....it was fascinating. A couple of friends and I had gone down to far south Texas over the Thanksgiving holiday to do some cactus collecting and bird-watching and happened on the two Texas Indigo Snakes cruising around quite actively within about 500 feet of each other. I've seen other Texas Indigos out crawling about the same time of the year in that region but those are the only two I ever collected.

It is true that the Indigos like to wander but no more than say a coachwhip or racer. What Indigos have going for them (besides their exquisite appearance) is their great personality. None of the Indigos that I've ever encountered made any attempt to bite (not even a fake strike) and the only display I ever got out of them was a half-hearted hiss. They stayed calm in captivity, ate like pigs, and were one of the most 'handleable' snakes I've ever had. Coachwhips and racers, on the other hand, will try to nail you every miserable chance they get. One of the worst snakebites I ever had was from a 6+ foot pink coachwhip from the Big Bend area of Texas. I was picking broken-off teeth out of my forearm for a week!

-Joe


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

in florida i hated racers, i always tried to catch them and all i got is a quick bite to the wrist and watched them slither off somewhere as im there crying in pain :laugh:


----------

